# Moline Plowco



## jcdeboever (Jun 24, 2017)

First time ever seen one. XT2, XF16mm 1.4

1.



 

2.


 

3.


 

4.


 

5.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 25, 2017)

A new one for me too!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 25, 2017)

tirediron said:


> A new one for me too!


Everything is so crammed together. Hard to get good picks.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 25, 2017)

Apparently it's a Jeep!  Bought by Willys-Overland at one point.
Moline Plow Company - Wikipedia


----------



## Derrel (Jun 25, 2017)

Never have heard of the company. I like the way they did their metal wheel tread pattern.


----------



## Designer (Jun 25, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Never have heard of the company. I like the way they did their metal wheel tread pattern.


Someone has added a rubber tire overlay to the steel wheels.  This is an aftermarket modification.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 25, 2017)

What's even more interesting... [apparently] cast mouldboards.  Never seen that before!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 25, 2017)

tirediron said:


> What's even more interesting... [apparently] cast mouldboards.  Never seen that before!


I know the man somewhat. He is the father in law of our mechanic at work. He has huge pull barns full of tractors. He buys, doesn't sell. He taught me a lot in a short period of time that day. Very, very knowledgeable. Obviously, a farmer. Can fix anything.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 25, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Never have heard of the company. I like the way they did their metal wheel tread pattern.


I actually did some macro shots of that. Still haven't got around to converting those files in the camera and downloading. I did planned projects that day and didn't stray. Steam in motion, pull horses, pull tractors, unusual iron, motorcycles, and signs. Unfortunately, I was too tired for the signs, got one or two, called it a day.


----------



## blurred45 (Jul 6, 2017)

Interesting machine! Just saw and heard of it either. Reminds of Uncle's old tractor we restores with Fass fuel which gives about 1/2 mpg improvement.


----------



## GWWhite (Jul 24, 2017)

Although the machine is interesting, black and white was not the best choice here IMO. Everything blends together with the lack of contrast in the images.


----------



## fmw (Jul 29, 2017)

I can't help but wonder if the founders of the company came out of John Deere.  It is also in Moline.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 29, 2017)

fmw said:


> I can't help but wonder if the founders of the company came out of John Deere.  It is also in Moline.


The Rise and Fall of Moline Plow Co - Tractors - Farm Collector Magazine


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 29, 2017)

You tractor people ... lol.  But I do like how you're filling the frame with the subject.  You're goin' wide and getting close ... fill that frame! Nicely done.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 29, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> You tractor people ... lol.  But I do like how you're filling the frame with the subject.  You're goin' wide and getting close ... fill that frame! Nicely done.


Some crazy wine guy taught me that.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 31, 2017)

Wonder what some of the helicopter parents would say if they saw this being used by a 11 year old plowing fields.


----------

